# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Dagebll parken/aufriggen/wassern??

## Schleudersturz

Hallo Leute,

War heut geschftlich in Niebll (wat ne Tour von Hamburg!) und hab mich mal in der Mittagspause nach Dagebll gemacht. Ich sehe immer gute Fotos im Quick Pic und lese hier im Forum sehr viele davon. Aber eines ist mir unklar.

1.Wo parkt ihr wenn ihr da seid?
2.Wo baut ihr euren kram auf? (im Spotbericht steht was von "auf dem Rasen aufriggen")
3.Wo geht ihr ins Wasser? (sdlich/nrdlich des Anlegers oder ganz wo anders??)

Ich habe auf dem Parkplatz links neben der Fahre gestanden (bezahlplatz mit 15 pltzen) und bin ca. ne halbe Stunde rumgelaufen um mir mal ein Bild zu machen. Aber ich bin nicht schlau geworden. Hinter dem Deich sdlich des Anlegers ist ein Parkplatz, (geschlossen wegen Nsse) und das wars. Hinterm Deich nrdlich des anlegers ist ne Sackgasse mit Parkverbot. Ich bitte euch mir mal Tips zu geben, den ansonsten ist es schn da und ich bin beruflich wohl nun fters da und wurds schon mal ausprobieren.

Vielen Dank fr Infos.

----------


## Danger

Nrdlich von der Mole wird meist gesurft. Ich war da nur mal drauen als ich ne Fhre verpasst hab. Damals konnte man noch auf den Anleger fahren und direkt neben der nrdlichen Mauer parken. Nach der neugestaltung des Anlegers war ich dort nur noch kurz zum Fhre befahren - also mit Ticket..

----------


## TomFlensburg

Kurz bevor es an die Bezahlschranken fr die Fhre geht rechts abbiegen. Surfer werden hier geduldet. Dann einfach geradeaus und auf dem Rasen rechts neben dem Fhranleger aufriggen. So viele Rasenflchen gibts da ja nicht, die msstest Du eigentlich gesehen haben. Zum wassern einfach rechts ber die Mauer Springen und auf der Betonschrge runter. Geht aber nur einige Std. vor und nach Hochwasser.

----------


## Schleudersturz

Hallo,

Erstmal vielen Dank fr die Tips!

Tom, meinst du da rechts wo das EINBAHNSTRAE Schild steht. Hatte da gar nicht dran gedacht reinzufahren. Und dann an dem Gebude vorbei fahren? Hab mich mehr auf die linke Seite konzentriert, da ich mir durch die Einbahnstrae eigendlich nicht denken konnte das es dort weiter geht. Ist den hinter dem Gebude ne mglichkeit das Auto abzustellen?
Oder schon vor dem Gebude links auf den Angestelltenparkplatz? Sorry wenn ich so doof frage, aber ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit "wildparken". 

Viele Gre aus der "heimlichen Hauptstadt"

----------


## TomFlensburg

Einfach dieser schraegen Betonmole entlang fahren, so dass Du rechts von den Schiffen parkst. Wo Du parken kannst geht die Strasse wie ein U zurueck mit Rasen in der Mitte. Muesstest Du vor Ort finden.

Keine Ahnung was genau da fuer ein Schild steht, aber irgendein Verbot- oder Privatschild ist da ja. Wie gesagt Surfer werden hier geduldet. 

Surfbar ist es bei West bis Nordwest. Gibt natuerlich schoenere, bessere Spots, klar.

----------


## Knoppers

Also... zum Thema Windrichtung:

Geht auch wunderbar bei Sdwest, muss nur stark genug sein, dann ist das mit der Abdeckung halb so wild, und die Wellen laufen n bissel um die Mole rum und erreichen beachtliche Hhe!  Vor der Mole ist dann das reinste Flachwasser, egal ob 6 oder 11 bft. und wie gesagt, bissel vor der Mole luft Welle! 

Ich finde Dagebll ist mit einer der einzigen Spots an der Nordseekste ( ausgenommen die Sand-Strnde St. Peter, Amrum etc.. ) wo man vernnftig aufriggen kann, ohne in Schafscheisse und Stacheldraht zu treten. Man kann direkt am Wasser stehen, was evt. Freundin/Frau oder Fotografen freuen sollte, grade wenns n bissel klter ist.

Der groe vorteil ist halt, das Dagebll je nach Windstrke alle bedingungen bietet. Ich hab da schon Pushloops hingestellt aber bei leichtwind mit 6er gefreestylt, bei nettem Ostwind fhrt man dann halt die 3 km bis nach Bottschlott aufn See, wo halt die perfekten Freestle bedingungen herrschen...

Gre von der Kste

Bjarne A.

----------

